# Rottweiler Limping



## orange_rush (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a rottweiler that will be 2 years old next month and has started to limp the last couple of days. I have done a little research on hip dysplasia and am a little nervous that she could have it. She has always had a little swagger in her step but when watching videos of rottweilers walking it doesn't seem that she sways more than normal. She has never shown any signs of pain when walking or jumping before. The symptoms have only showed up in the last few days. I have seen a few good ways to do home tests to check for hip dysplasia. I have massaged around by her hip and she shows no pain. When I pull her leg out to stretch, it doesn't seem to bother her. But, when I push it up into her body, with a little force she tends to whimper slightly. She still goes up and down the stairs with no problems and still wants to play. I have not noticed any bunny-hopping either. The only time she shows pain is when she slowly tries to climb up onto funiture or onto a bed. So, with this information I have a few questions.

- Do symptoms of pain from hip dysplasia show up suddenly?
- Is a little swagger when walking uncommon in rottweilers?
- Are there any tests that I can try to see if her hips are what is bother her?

Just for information there has been no history of hip dysplasia in her immediate family.

I may be jumping the gun on this because she has only showed symptoms for about 4 days now but I worry about this because I know her breed is suceptible to this and I want to get a handle on it quickly if this is the problem. She likes to play and runs all over the house so she might have just slipped and hurt herself too.

Any information will help
Thanks in advance

Wayne


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hi Wayne.
As much as it IS possible you are looking at HD, the only way to know for sure is a full set of properly executed hip and pelvis xrays checked by a certification body. She may have simply injured her leg running, or her lower back etc. What I usually do when a dog comes up lame (as opposed to NOT weight bearing, which is more urgent) is rest for two or three days, see if there is improvement and if not go to the vet for a proper manipulation of the area and assessment. 

Have a look at this site..it gives a really good idea of movement in dogs with HD, ACL injuires and a normal gait. 

http://accad.osu.edu/~hcaprett/COTA_741_sp04/CanineLO_090504.html


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Honestly it sounds like an ACL. It is time for a vet visit to find out for sure what is going on and how to go about healing it. Good luck to you, I hope all is well with your pup.


----------



## orange_rush (Dec 18, 2008)

I know that there is a possibility that this could be HD but is it common for a dog to start showing signs of this pretty much spontaneously? I mean she has not shown any signs of pain or limping until just the other day. I just found out that my sister was playing with her the other day and she slipped and fell on the tile floor in the kitchen. So, she may have just banged herself up a little. I will take your advice and watch to see how she progresses the next few days. But, again will dogs start showing signs of HD almost spontaneously or do they gradually become prevalent over time?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

As Inga said, it sounds like your dog has injured a ligament in the knee joint. 

Please see your vet. If you are concerned about HD, ask for exrays. They will do what is called a "drawer test" to see if there is an issue with the ligament.

And no, HD usually comes on gradually.


----------

